# Are cordless tools worth the money?



## aceradrian (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey guys!! I have recently acquired some funds and was considering buying some expensive cord tools (knockouts, cutters, crimpers, drills and such) and was wondering if they were worth the money. I'm not working in power distribution but I plan to get started in that field in a year or so.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I would wait until you see what you need.

Some of my biggest wastes of money were from me buying tools (hand, power, and battery) because I thought I would need them, then realizing that I needed something slightly different.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A good drill, impact driver and small reciprocating saw do almost everything. Elite tradesmen use Bosch. Milwaukee is okay. Buy DeWalt if you enjoy people pointing fingers at you and laughing. Makita is for oddballs who wear socks in their sandals. Hilti is for those with more money than brains.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

99cents said:


> A good drill, impact driver and small reciprocating saw do almost everything. Elite tradesmen use Milwaukee . Bosch is okay. Buy DeWalt if you enjoy people pointing fingers at you and laughing. Makita is for oddballs who wear socks in their sandals. Hilti is for those with more money than brains.


Totally agree.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

It depends on the volume of that kind of work. If you plan on getting into it, start with the manual/hydraulic tools and see how much work you get.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Signal1 said:


> Totally agree.


Then you’re an elite tradesman  .

Huh? You scrambled my post  .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Then you’re an elite tradesman  .
> 
> Huh? You scrambled my post  .


Signal1 is right, ya know.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

99cents said:


> Then you’re an elite tradesman  .
> 
> Huh? You scrambled my post  .


Well, I agreed with most of it.:smile:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Nothing like a good tool snob thread  .


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Corded tools are less expensive and generally more powerful.

Battery operated tools eliminated the need of maintaining and stringing extension cords. 

On large projects the safety nazis require cords to be off the floor to prevent tripping, etc. They also make sure we take the time to test the cords and tools & keep records for OSHA. This time (AKA labor hours) equals money. 

So does the battery tools higher cost offset the labor cost that extension cord maintenance and installation require?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

99cents said:


> A good drill, impact driver and small reciprocating saw do almost everything. Elite tradesmen use Bosch. Milwaukee is okay. Buy DeWalt if you enjoy people pointing fingers at you and laughing. Makita is for oddballs who wear socks in their sandals. Hilti is for those with more money than brains.


What about us Hitachi users? I feel left out.:sad:
Hitachi, the real Team Green.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The first day i started at this new company i walked in with my tool boxs full of expensive stuff. I was told to turn around and take them all back home. 

The next 3 days i spent on a computer shopping for tools. The bill came to over $45,000 dollars with another $30,000 for tools that i will need in the future. They seemed more concerned over what new vehicle they should buy me to hold all of these tools. 

The only rule is that company tools stay at work and the vehicle has gps so no side jobs. 

My advice is to put your money in a savings account so you can buy what you need when you need it and like others have said wait until you are sure you need it before buying it. (unless you get lucky and they buy all the tools, Then just buy anything shinny)


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

aceradrian said:


> Hey guys!! I have recently acquired some funds and was considering buying some expensive cord tools (knockouts, cutters, crimpers, drills and such) and was wondering if they were worth the money. I'm not working in power distribution but I plan to get started in that field in a year or so.


We have 18volt Milwaukee hammer drill, impact and saw all for everyone. We have a few 18 volt lanterns, two of the 12 volt KO sets up to 4”, a 12 volt cutter and a few sets of 12 volt hammer drill/impact sets floating around, several 12 volt bandsaws, two of the SDS 18 volt. We have one of the Dewalt strippers.

The only corded tools we have are deep portabands, and SDX max chipping hammer/ground rod/ hammer drill.

Bottom line, only corded tools as a last option.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

For an employee, own a Cordless Drill, Impact Driver and Sawzall. Your employer should be supplying any other power/cordless tools you need.
For yourself, See above list. Save your money. For the most part, if you need a tool once, borrow/rent it. If you need it multiple times, time to buy one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> A good drill, impact driver and small reciprocating saw do almost everything. Elite tradesmen use Bosch. Milwaukee is okay. Buy DeWalt if you enjoy people pointing fingers at you and laughing. Makita is for oddballs who wear socks in their sandals. Hilti is for those with more money than brains.


Pretty good analogies from you!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hold off on buying power tools, corded or cordless as any decent company should be providing them to you for on the job use.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

JoeSparky said:


> For an employee, own a Cordless Drill, Impact Driver and Sawzall. Your employer should be supplying any other power/cordless tools you need.
> For yourself, See above list. Save your money. For the most part, if you need a tool once, borrow/rent it. If you need it multiple times, time to buy one.



Nothing wrong with owning all that and lots more. Just leave it at home. The employer should supply all that. One good reason is that your cordless stuff might be beat up junk wasting time and not getting the job done. Or maybe you left it home doing work around the house. Then what? Say sorry boss, I left my stuff home. Oh well it wasn't yours anyway. I'll get through that 2x4 with my keyhole saw.


Although it's perfectly fine to use company tools around the house. Why buy something your only going to use a few times. If it breaks it was probably on the way out anyhow. Tell him to buy decent stuff so that this doesn't happen next time you need it at home. Nothing worse than having a cold beer wondering how your going to get your exhaust off with a broken sawzall! You may have to put the job off while you finish off the case. And make sure to give him an ass reaming when you go to work Monday.


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

99cents said:


> A good drill, impact driver and small reciprocating saw do almost everything. Elite tradesmen use Bosch. Milwaukee is okay. Buy DeWalt if you enjoy people pointing fingers at you and laughing. Makita is for oddballs who wear socks in their sandals. * Hilti is for those with more money than brains.*



While we seem to have just about one of everything and nothing that ever matches up when needed, over half our stuff his Hilti and the Hilti sales man was in the foreman's office at least once a month. That's over with and the Hilti store front he worked out of is empty now. Remember, Airports are born to spend money, until the next indictment


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HertzHound said:


> Nothing wrong with owning all that and lots more. Just leave it at home. The employer should supply all that. One good reason is that your cordless stuff might be beat up junk wasting time and not getting the job done. Or maybe you left it home doing work around the house. Then what? Say sorry boss, I left my stuff home. Oh well it wasn't yours anyway. I'll get through that 2x4 with my keyhole saw.
> 
> 
> Although it's perfectly fine to use company tools around the house. Why buy something your only going to use a few times. If it breaks it was probably on the way out anyhow. Tell him to buy decent stuff so that this doesn't happen next time you need it at home. Nothing worse than having a cold beer wondering how your going to get your exhaust off with a broken sawzall! You may have to put the job off while you finish off the case. And make sure to give him an ass reaming when you go to work Monday.


Very well said.
I would extend your comment to include ladders and meters.
I just confiscated a dollar store meter from one of our guys and asked where the Klein one was that he was given. Oh, It's at home. :vs_mad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> Very well said.
> I would extend your comment to include ladders and meters.
> I just confiscated a dollar store meter from one of our guys and asked where the Klein one was that he was given. Oh, It's at home. :vs_mad:


 I am with you in concept but I think the Klein meters are dollar store meters in drag. 

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/klein-horrible-freight-same-140761/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Very well said.
> I would extend your comment to include ladders and meters.
> *I just confiscated a dollar store meter from one of our guys and asked where the Klein one was that he was given.* Oh, It's at home. :vs_mad:


Klein makes great pliers as for meters................yup Klein makes great pliers!


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

mechanicaldvr said:


> klein makes ok pliers as for meters................yup klein makes ok pliers!


ftfy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JoeSparky said:


> ftfy


I've got Klein pliers that are still in great shape that are older than most of the guys here.



If you don't abuse your tools they tend to last. 




















And YES I have some Knipex and they are not God's gift to the electrical world as some would have you believe..


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've got Klein pliers that are still in great shape that are older than most of the guys here.


 Exactly, old products that you can't buy today, so it's meaningless. 



MechanicalDVR said:


> And YES I have some Knipex and they are not God's gift to the electrical world as some would have you believe..


I have never seen anyone say that.

But they are better than what Klein puts out today.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Exactly, old products that you can't buy today, so it's meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Other than a short time of them making ****ty screwdrivers I've never had a problem with Klein handtools. I've been using and buying them since the first time I was out on a jobsite as a kid.


Oh there are plenty of guys that think nothing beats Knipex.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> And YES I have some Knipex and they are not God's gift to the electrical world as some would have you believe..


Couldn't agree more. I've never liked Knipex. They are high quality but I don't like the feel and balance of their tools.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Couldn't agree more. I've never liked Knipex. They are high quality but I don't like the feel and balance of their tools.


I like their adjustable pliers BUT the flex in the handles when I squeeze just about triggers PTSD from when I busted a pair of pliers and almost lost a finger.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I like their adjustable pliers BUT the flex in the handles when I squeeze just about triggers PTSD from when I busted a pair of pliers and almost lost a finger.


I have the comfort grip cobras and they don't seem to flex as much. I agree the plastidip ones feel a little flexy for my liking. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> I have the comfort grip cobras and they don't seem to flex as much. I agree the plastidip ones feel a little flexy for my liking.


I guess I haven't tried that style.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've got Klein pliers that are still in great shape that are older than most of the guys here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dad has a pair of those... He loves the things... Except he doesn't realize that they're too dull for cutting anything bigger than 2/12.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> My dad has a pair of those... He loves the things... Except he doesn't realize that they're too dull for cutting anything bigger than 2/12.



Oh I know the oldest ones are fairly worn and pretty dull.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I've got Klein pliers that are still in great shape that are older than most of the guys here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the red insulated handles! Great minds think alike.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Love the red insulated handles! Great minds think alike.


Best way to go!


Especially if you have large hands, makes them that much easier to use.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Best way to go!
> 
> 
> Especially if you have large hands, makes them that much easier to use.


Reminds me of the old saying: Big hands......big gloves.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

bill39 said:


> Reminds me of the old saying: Big hands......big gloves.


Lol!

I have a rough time getting gloves!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Alexander1989 said:


> I completely agree with you,cordless Drills more suitable for home projects and construction work. It's worth it. If you take it for home,then only cordless. They are a portable alternative that provides the same service. They are useful for homeowners. I can advise you cheap hammer drill. I assure you, without this thing my home renovation would never ended.


Please fill out your profile.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Please fill out your profile.


He's obviously a spammer, he joined a week or so a go and made some non-sequitir posts, came in today and made a flurry of non-sequitir posts to get over the minimum to embed links, and is now embedding links. 

It's a very simple and easy to recognize pattern, I don't know why they aren't just banned in the first place.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> Oh please. He's obviously a spammer, he joined a week or so a go and made some non-sequitir posts, came in today and made a flurry of non-sequitir posts to get over the minimum to embed links, and is now embedding links.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a very simple and easy to recognize pattern, I don't know why they aren't just banned in the first place.


He joined today. Some time this morning.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> He joined today. Some time this morning.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


Look at the avatar. He was here before.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> Look at the avatar. He was here before.


Member since Sept. 17, 2019









Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I reported his 3rd post when I saw what he was doing. He continued on to spam up the forum with 18 more because my moderator privileges STILL do not work and I wasn't able to ban him :vs_mad:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Member since Sept. 17, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am saying he's a spammer that was here before, using the same avatar, should have banned him then


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

OH! So a *BLACK MAN* can't recommend a product?!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

How do you know he's black or that he is a he? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

zac said:


> How do you know he's black or that he is a he?


LGLS will twist himself into a pretzel of stupidity to promote his evil agenda. He's that blinded by his communism.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

splatz said:


> I am with you in concept but I think the Klein meters are dollar store meters in drag.
> 
> https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/klein-horrible-freight-same-140761/


I'm not at all impressed with Klein Meters either. Fluke makes good meters but they are so expensive. If you enjoy buying tools then it might be worth it to also buy a Simpson Analog meter. It really depends on what type of work you do.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Easy said:


> I'm not at all impressed with Klein Meters either. Fluke makes good meters but they are so expensive. If you enjoy buying tools then it might be worth it to also buy a Simpson Analog meter. It really depends on what type of work you do.


 ! 

Look at this:

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/logging-meter-275524/#post5246436


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Easy said:


> I'm not at all impressed with Klein Meters either. Fluke makes good meters but they are so expensive. If you enjoy buying tools then it might be worth it to also buy a Simpson Analog meter. It really depends on what type of work you do.


I always carried a Simpson 260 in the van, just incase.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lol!
> 
> I have a rough time getting gloves!


For me, it's gloves and ... helmets.

I had to pre-pay for a custom one -- and then wait three-months. :crying:

I don't get it, what's the big deal ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I always carried a Simpson 260 in the van, just incase.


DMM are SAMPLERS.

Analog meters are -- well -- analogues.

With them you see caps charging -- and much else.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> For me, it's gloves and ... helmets.
> 
> I had to pre-pay for a custom one -- and then wait three-months. :crying:
> 
> I don't get it, what's the big deal ?


What is so different about your head?

Never heard of ordering a custom one before?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> DMM are SAMPLERS.
> 
> Analog meters are -- well -- analogues.
> 
> With them you see caps charging -- and much else.



:thumbup:

Just watch that needle!


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> What is so different about your head?


Big brain, obviously!:vs_cool::vs_balloons:


----------

